# is it possible to buy live feeder mice online?



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

or is it illegal?


----------



## Majestic Morphs (Apr 8, 2008)

as far as I'm aware its fine....


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

can you link me a site to buy some off?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't see where you would buy them online. It would cost a minimum of £50+ to arrange delivery of a live mouse (no parcel courier will carry live mammals, so it has to be a specific animal courier or the shops personal van) and considering feeder mice go from £1-2 it would work out pretty hefty price for a mouse even if you did find someone willing to do it.

Your best bet is to post a wanted advert in the feeder classifieds and hope that someone locally to you breeds and has something available.


----------

